#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Cambodia PM 'must be called Lord PM

## KEVIN2008

Cambodia PM 'must be called Lord PM and Supreme Military Commander'


Hun Sen has been increasing his control over Cambodian media and social media in recent months

Media outlets in Cambodia have been told they must begin referring to PM Hun Sen as "Lord Prime Minister and Supreme Military Commander".
In a three-hour briefing at the information ministry, reporters were told full titles must be used on first reference from August for the PM, the first lady and other officials.

They were also asked why they had not complied with earlier similar requests.
Failure to comply could lead to action, but it was unclear what this would be.
Hun Sen's honorary, six-word title in Khmer, "Samdech Akka Moha Sena Padei Techo Hun Sen", would have to be used in the opening lines of print articles, radio and TV stories about the leader.

The first lady Bun Rany Hun Sen's title would roughly translate to "Celebrated Senior Scholar Bun Rany Hun Sen", the Associated Press news agency reports.

The ministry said it was important to show respect for Cambodia's highest leaders.
Hun Sen, one of the world's longest serving prime ministers and a self-styled strongman, has been trying to exert more control over media and social media recently, often threatening legal action against his critics.
Officials' honorary titles are already widely used by pro-government media outlets, AP reports.

Cambodia PM 'must be called Lord PM and Supreme Military Commander' - BBC News

----------


## KEVIN2008

Like Prayuth, another stupid clown.....Without them we would have no one to laugh at..

----------


## OhOh

Sorry, the title is already taken. Some call Vladimir Putin, The LORD - The Leader Of the Russian Democracy

----------


## Latindancer

Good grief. Let's just hope that pride really does come before the fall.

----------


## DrB0b

He's just asking that they use his official titles.  So they sound a bit silly when translated into english,  so what? No big deal.

----------


## sweaty

> He's just asking that they use his official titles.  So they sound a bit silly when translated into english,  so what? No big deal.


If you have to ask........

 :Smile:

----------


## reddog

Piss poor effort by the one eyed thug,any self respecting dictator should at least match 
the gold standard of Idi Amen.
His excellency,President for life,Field Marshal, VC,DSO, MC, Lord of the beasts of the world,etc,etc,etc.

----------


## Neverna

He has changed his mind now, hasn't he?

----------


## petercallen

Next he will want his own Boeing 747 and airports to be closed down for his own private use when he arrives and leaves like another well known president

----------

